# Pointing Dog vs Flushing Dog



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Ok here is the Topic

Some dogs lock on point and will flush the bird.

My new Yellow Lab Jackson is a Flushing Dog and the Trainer that we took My hunting partners Brittney too.. Said that if we hunt the two of them together that it will ruin the Brittney as my Lab will go in and just flush them. Which will pull her off point and then she will stop pointing..

I was thinking off trying to train Jack to hold. 
Anyone have this problem or a cure..


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Whistle sit.

Or hunt one at a time.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Or hunt one at a time.


 Yep. I have an old lab and a young GWP. The lab watches the GWP like a hawk and tries to flush that bird every time. Hunt them seperate. Takes the presure and competition off either dog. Or put some distance between the two of you.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Brit needs to be taught to be steady, and lab needs to be taught to honor or it won't work. That's the hard truth.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

They teach pointing dogs to honor or stop when other pointing dogs are on point. Why can't you teach your Lab to honor your pointing dog? If you don't teach them that, then it will cause problems for you.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a 3 year old black lab and I hunt with a few pointers with no problem. I just wistle sit as soon as the pointers go on point. I heel her and then walk over to the pointer and then release her. I f you watch some hunting shows they do this quite often. I think you have to have a dog that is sure to sit when told or you will wreck the pointer.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my pointer is 4 and she will not break point unless told to, she was trained a long way from flushers. If nothing else: teach your dog to honor as to not discourage another pointer in the field. one (of my many) pet peeve of mine is my dog doing her job as taught and her point being broken by an undertrained dog.

I think that training to sit on the whistle at anytime is one of the best fundamentals to teach a dog.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Guys I would like to thank all of you that have posted.
As I have only had Jackson for a few weeks, and he has amazed me.. The previous owner gave him to me, a AKC 5 year old Lab. In two weeks time he is already working his OB commands off lead. And he is supper smart which makes me believe that he was trained before. I have been working with distractions of other dogs and he has been doing well. 
But needs work on the sit some more as sometimes he stuburn.. The best thing that has helped is his new Sports Collar. And I have been using the beeper while commanding, So I think he will learn this quickly.

Again thanks for all the input as It helps a great deal. As Jackson has a great nose in the feild. :beer:


----------

